# BlueSky99's Journal



## BlueSky99 (Aug 7, 2014)

Hello there  I thought it would be neat to keep up a journal of my betta, Arley. I probably won't be doing daily updates (especially since school starts up Monday), but I'll try to do a weekly update or if something happens.

*8/16-* After having the tank set up and running for a week, I finally had time to get a betta. There was a gorgeous white based marble betta from the previous week, but this guy caught my eye.



















*8/20-* Day 4 and he's doing good. On Day 2 he somehow got a tear in his anal fin, but it's healing up nicely. Arley likes to sleep on the tallest leaf of the silk plant, and he certainly likes to hide. There's a space behind the silk plant by the heater where I can't see him that he sometimes likes to go in. In case anyone says something about the black spot on his body, Arley lost a scale when I walked by the tank causing him to have a freak out and run into the heater.


----------



## taquitos (Jun 27, 2013)

Arley is beautiful!


----------



## BlueSky99 (Aug 7, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## niQ (May 28, 2014)

Cool colors, he is handsome! Tank pics?


----------



## BlueSky99 (Aug 7, 2014)

niQ said:


> Cool colors, he is handsome! Tank pics?


Thanks, and sure  I took this picture the day I got him. It's the 5 gallon Marineland Contour Glass LED Aquarium.


----------



## niQ (May 28, 2014)

Nice tank  the silk plant hides the heater well. The plant on the right stands out, I like it.


----------



## DaytonBetta (Feb 4, 2014)

I like your gravel. He's a very pretty fish!


----------



## BlueSky99 (Aug 7, 2014)

Arley had his first water change on Sunday and it did startle him but he went back to normal shortly after it was done. He's doing great and as pretty as ever  He's learned that fingers mean food so sometimes he'll follow my finger. He still is a bit clueless when it comes to getting the pellet because sometimes it'll go right past him and he will never see it. I've been trying to drop it more in front of him or wherever he's facing to prevent that.


----------



## BerryBlue256 (Apr 25, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## BlueSky99 (Aug 7, 2014)

I exercised him earlier hoping to get a good photo of his fins. Nothing interesting has happened except he now likes to flare a little bit at my finger. I had to throw away his betta hammock because the wire in it had rusted, but I'm going to try to make a tunnel out of craft mesh.


----------



## BlueSky99 (Aug 7, 2014)

I haven't had much time to post, but I took a few photos today  My mom's camera doesn't like to focus on his face that much. Also, I think he's getting more red in his dorsal fin.


----------



## BlueSky99 (Aug 7, 2014)

Water change day. My crypt started melting again because I started using tap water instead of Ozarka (now I know to not change water sources) :/ I still haven't been able to get my hands on some ghost shrimp because Petsmart is either out of stock or I'm waiting for a day when my parents feel like going somewhere after work. Hopefully I'll be able to get a couple soon.


----------



## BlueSky99 (Aug 7, 2014)

Oops. I haven't posted here in a while.

So, 3 days after my last post I finally got 2 ghost shrimp. Everything went fine, Arley showed no aggression towards them but was just curious at first. Now lets fast forward to 4 days ago. One of the ghost shrimp disappeared (and after no problems for over a month), so I suspect it was killed. Only one little shrimpy left, and lets hope it doesn't get killed (I don't even know where the dead one is at. I haven't seen a body.)




























As you can see above, Arley's colors have changed some more. He's still beautiful though c:










Also, I ended up decorating his tank for Halloween, though I already removed them.​


----------



## AlwaysAnimals (Oct 21, 2014)

Very beautiful fish!


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

Handsome boy. :3


----------



## BlueSky99 (Aug 7, 2014)

We finally got around to buying new gravel vacuums for our two tanks. I'm glad I don't have to use the big one my dad has for the 48 gal. Remaining shrimp is still alive, so I don't know if Arley killed the other shrimp or if it just died. I got my wisdom teeth taken out yesterday, so I'll be staying home all week (plus Thanksgiving break next week). I've been taking more photos, plus a video, so here they are c:































































Video: http://youtu.be/U_VvJ1Ozt1Y


----------



## BlueSky99 (Aug 7, 2014)

Wow, this hasn't been update in a while. Here's a short summary of what's happened since my last post:
Towards the end of November, Arley started getting tears in his fins, but it wasn't bad until the 2nd or 3rd week of December. His tail was looking worse because he started biting it, and about a week before Christmas he developed a fungus infection. He passed away on Dec. 26th, so I broke down the 5g and cleaned it (along with the QT).

Last week our 48g started leaking from the bottom and water was continuously pouring out, so it was a goner. Some fish died, but the ones who survived were given to one of our neighbors since he has a 150g tank (I kept the 2 ADFs). 2 weeks before that, I found fry in the 48g- 4 dalmation mollies & 1 platy. They've been doing great; water changes every other day in a 3g kritter keeper, and the mollies started getting spots last week.

I got a 10g for Christmas, and it's been set up for a little over a week. The plants I ordered arrived yesterday, so I planted those and I'm in love. The 2 ADFs have been in there for 2 days, and they're doing good. I'll be putting in a betta once the tank cycles (it'll be tough to resist getting a betta whenever I go to a pet store).


----------



## DaytonBetta (Feb 4, 2014)

Great pictures of the frogs! I love it when they peek out of places and you can snap a pic in time.


----------



## BlueSky99 (Aug 7, 2014)

DaytonBetta said:


> Great pictures of the frogs! I love it when they peek out of places and you can snap a pic in time.


Thanks  The female, Titania, likes to hide most of the time and mainly comes out when the lights are off. Earlier she was being really skittish and uprooting a lot of dwarf baby tears ._. The male, Atlas, on the other hand, likes to swim around anytime. It's fun to watch them swim and laze about.


----------

